# Moving to Dubai mid August 2008!!! Help!!!



## xander10 (May 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

After a sucessful recce last week to Dubai and numerous interviews I have finally landed my dream job! My wife, 2 year old son and myself move out in mid August. I will be working in Internet City and would be looking for a 2 bed apartment around the area (ideally no further than say 30 minutes commute) with a budget around 120-150,000 dhs. Does anyone know of any reliable, trustworthy letting agents with those types of properties? 

Obviously mid august is fast approaching - can anyone advise me?

many thanks in advance - see you all soon!!!

Xander


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on the job.

Have a look through the Gulf News property section (online) for details of available properties.

Get yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer too.

-


----------



## gentlebeing (Jun 23, 2008)

You may contact better homes, cluttons, sherwoods, hamptons. You should be able to find a 2 bedroom apartment in your budget. All of these agents have full fledged websites. Goodluck in your search!


----------



## xander10 (May 23, 2008)

xander10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After a sucessful recce last week to Dubai and numerous interviews I have finally landed my dream job! My wife, 2 year old son and myself move out in mid August. I will be working in Internet City and would be looking for a 2 bed apartment around the area (ideally no further than say 30 minutes commute) with a budget around 120-150,000 dhs. Does anyone know of any reliable, trustworthy letting agents with those types of properties?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice - thats something for me to have a go at!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Xander

Congrats on the job! I've been here for just over three weeks now and found an apartment through Better Homes, they were really helpful. If you PM me I will send the details of the person I dealt with. 

Kathryn


----------



## DAVIDH (May 22, 2008)

*Hi*



katiepotato said:


> Hi Xander
> 
> Congrats on the job! I've been here for just over three weeks now and found an apartment through Better Homes, they were really helpful. If you PM me I will send the details of the person I dealt with.
> 
> Kathryn


I`m also moving to Dubai in August and have spent hours on the internet looking at estate agents sites. Please can you let me know who to talk to at Better homes


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi David

Their general office number is +971 4 344 7714, I dealt with a lady called Angelita (Angel) Milena who was very helpful. Good luck!

K


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations for the job. Month of August is hot.


----------

